# Fishfinder ??



## Ron42261 (Jun 1, 2008)

I been thinking about getting a Fishfinder - looking at https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_73372?cmCat=CROSSSELL&cmid=PP_P1_1

Wondering what you all thought?
I dont know anything about them . How do they mount? on the TM or Transom?
Any suggestions ?
Thanks Ron


----------



## rebg38 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have both the EAGLE fishmark 320 and 480. The only difference between the and the Lowrance units is that the eagle has a little less power, and less of a price tag. 
The one thing that I do not like about the fishmark 480 is, that like the lowrance 480 you are looking at, is the amber back light. I could never get use to it.
Either the Lowrance or The Eagle fish mark will do a good job for you. (on and you can down load a similator on your computer for either unit, if you want to sorta get a feel of them before you decided to buy one.


----------



## rebg38 (Jun 1, 2008)

https://www.eaglenav.com/en/Downloads/Product-Emulators

Forgot to include the URL... both the Eagle and Lowrance work identical


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 1, 2008)

rebg38 said:


> https://www.eaglenav.com/en/Downloads/Product-Emulators
> 
> Forgot to include the URL... both the Eagle and Lowrance work identical




That is cool! I bout the cuda 240 used so I was not sure exactly how to use it when I get the boat done. I know have it downloaded and can play with it and figure some things out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rebg38 (Jun 1, 2008)

Glad you found the information on the Cuda. I assume you noticed also that you can also down load the manual for it, if you didn't happen to get one with your used unit.


----------



## phased (Jun 1, 2008)

Rebg38, thanks for that link. I can now compare the different features without leaving home. Great find!


----------



## Ron42261 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Thanks
Yes the EAGLE fishmark 480 looks good. I found an Emulator for and got to say Eagle looks better to me.

I was reading reviews on Bass Pro & Lowrance had higher review.

I really like the looks of the Eagle 
Thanks Ron


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2008)

Ron42261 said:


> Hey Thanks
> Yes the EAGLE fishmark 480 looks good. I found an Emulator for and got to say Eagle looks better to me.
> 
> I was reading reviews on Bass Pro & Lowrance had higher review.
> ...




I have the 480 and love the unit. It has more pixels than the lowrance, making it a sharper picture. There all pretty good though!

Did you decide where to mount it?


----------



## Ron42261 (Jun 2, 2008)

Was hoping to get some advise on mounting really havent a clue whats best TM or Transom?

Can you run one on the same battery as the TM or does that cause problems ?

Any advise would be great 
Thanks Ron


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2008)

Ron42261 said:


> Was hoping to get some advise on mounting really havent a clue whats best TM or Transom?
> 
> Can you run one on the same battery as the TM or does that cause problems ?
> 
> ...



Running off the same battery should not be a problem. A fsihfinder does not use allot of battery. 


Where do you drive the boat from the most? Front or back?


----------



## Ron42261 (Jun 3, 2008)

From the back 

I really wanst worried about the power usage but interference from the trolling motor.

I guess I'm looking for the do's & dont's - I havent ever had or used a fishfinder.
Just dont want to make a mistake with it

Can you find catfish with a fishfinder :mrgreen: ?
Thanks Ron


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 3, 2008)

> I really wanst worried about the power usage but interference from the trolling motor.



I have my depth finder attached to the front trolling motor and haven't had any interference problems on this boat or the previous one. 

I believe Eagle is part of the Lowrance company.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 19, 2009)

just wondering, is there a fish finder that has two transducers? one that mounts on transom and tm?


----------



## Zum (Jan 19, 2009)

It's possible to have 2 transducer with 1 fishfinder.You can mount them like you said just turn the fishfinder around when your in the bow.
You need a transducer switch,heres one made by hummingbird:

https://www.hodgesmarine.com/HUMMINBIRD-TRANSDUCER-SWITCH-p/hum720012-1.htm


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Jim said:


> Running off the same battery should not be a problem. A fsihfinder does not use allot of battery.


I respectfully disagree. The problem with this has nothing to due with the fishfinder affecting the battery, but the other way around. I have had this problem firsthand. First of all, you supposedly will see trolling motor interference on the sonar. I never _seemed_ to have this problem. However, on a deep cycle battery with your trolling motor, if you were to run it at full speed from full charge down to maximum safe discharge (12.2 or so), you will notice start to get a little slower as the day wears on. This is normal, as the voltage drops, and doesn't affect the trolling motor. However, your sonar will not be happy with that voltage drop, and will start to turn off every time you hit the trolling motor pedal. Royal PITA. 

Way back when, before I had an electric start outboard, and only ran one battery in my 12 footer for the trolling motor, I used a small go kart battery to power my sonar. It was a little bitty thing, and would run my Fishmark 320 all day. At Wallyworld or Home Depot, you can get small lawn tractor batteries, for something like 20 bucks. If you are going to be running only a trolling battery, I would recommend getting one of those for your sonar. It has a bit more amperage than my little go kart battery, so you should have absolutely no problem with it.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 19, 2009)

A friend of mine has used a lawnmower battery to power his Fish-liar (I mean Finder) off of a lawnmower battery for quite awhile now. I've never rec'd any interference on mine from the trolling motor on two boats now. Just lucky I guess. (now that I've said that it'll start happening, lol).


----------



## redbug (Jan 19, 2009)

As far as a separate battery, you can do what the ice fisherman do, just pick up 2 6volt lantern batteries. they are dirt cheap and will last for several trips 
Remember thee units are *NOT* fish finders they are depth finders if you learn how t use the they can help locate fish, but do a much better job of finding the places the fish live

Wayne


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 19, 2009)

I believe i am going to go with the new LOWRANCE HDS GPS/SONAR looks pretty sweet. what you all think?


----------



## redbug (Jan 19, 2009)

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I believe i am going to go with the new LOWRANCE HDS GPS/SONAR looks pretty sweet. what you all think?


with out any doubt that would be my unit of choice I just upgraded to the lcx27c last summer so i can't get away with the I need a new one excuse this soon..


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought a Humminbird and am very satisfied with its performance. Last summer I ran both my trolling motor and fishfinder off the same deep cycle battery. I never had a problem with the fishfinder turning off, maybe thats a difference between the Lowrance/humminbirds? I also didn't have eletrical interference from teh trolling motor, although that I attribute to using seperate wiring for each. both terminated at the battery and each had its own fuse/circuit breaker.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 27, 2009)

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I believe i am going to go with the new LOWRANCE HDS GPS/SONAR looks pretty sweet. what you all think?



well... i took the plunge and got the HDS-5x. Sonar only, no gps - none of the places I fish are in the maps so no need to waste the money. Look around before you buy it and check shipping prices as well. I don't know if the place I bought it from has them in stock, but I got it considerably cheaper with 2nd Day shipping for $15


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 29, 2009)

where do you check to see if your lakes are included?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I looked all over the web trying to find something. I finally talked to one of the guys at Bass Pro and he told me that I wouldn't find any of the water reservoirs or small waters that I fish (electric only) on these maps. He went on to say that most of the maps on these are for waters that already have printed maps that you can find in the stores...

I also looked at getting the humminbird side imaging unit before this one... he told me it would be hard to get a clear picture of the bottom while in my jon boat - he said the trolling motor needed to stay straight for clear pictures, as well as keep a certain speed while trolling... he said I probably wouldn't benefit from it and not to waste the money. He could have been just blowing smoke, but he saved me about $600 instead of buying the side imaging unit.

For those who have access to the BPS in Atlanta.... they are going to run a sale on the Lowrance 510c Fish Finder starting Feb 27 or 28 for $369. They bought about 50 of them to promote a fishing seminar they are putting on.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 29, 2009)

i just saw the side sonar on a fishing show today looks pretty cool. Im just trying to find a decent Fishfinder that will show me the structure in a decent picture.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 29, 2009)

When I get my new fish finder, I'm going to be selling my Humminbird 727 with trolling motor transducer. I'm going to post it on here first - that is if I don't put it on my rear trolling motor. I really don't see much benefit to me for it like that unless I have 2 finders in the front with a transducer in the front and one in the rear.

Probably will sell it though - I don't need it... but, it does awesome showing structure on the bottom. I bought it brand new in November, but I'll probably let it go for $150 + shipping.


----------

